# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال از ریاضی

## isolotus

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
این سوال چجوری حل میشه ؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sbmu lover


سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
این سوال چجوری حل میشه ؟



a میشم 26
روشش هم اینطور که قطعا زیر رادیکال مکعب کامله و با نوشتن مکعب کامل میشم فهمید که جمله دوم رادیکال 3 هست و از اون طریق میشه جمله اول رو بدست آورد (اصلا مهم نیست برابر 4 میشه یا نه چون خود به خود تبدیل میشه و سوالی رو نمیدن که جوابش سخت باشه)
*

----------


## Shah1n

*روش من روش تستی و کنکوری بود
اگه روش اصلی و تشریحیشو میخوای از ناظر بخش بپرس @_Senoritta_*

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


روش من روش تستی و کنکوری بود
اگه روش اصلی و تشریحیشو میخوای از ناظر بخش بپرس @_Senoritta_


واقعا  به نظرت سوال روش تستی داره؟
اتحاده دیگه باید حل کنی ک شما نوشتی_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Senoritta_




واقعا  به نظرت سوال روش تستی داره؟
اتحاده دیگه باید حل کنی ک شما نوشتی


اون روشی که نوشتم تو امتحانات تشریحی نیم نمره داره اونم به خاطر جوابش
تو امتحان نمره ای نمیاره فقط تو کنکوره که جواب میده 
به همین دلیل گفتم*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *
> 
> a میشم 26
> روشش هم اینطور که قطعا زیر رادیکال مکعب کامله و با نوشتن مکعب کامل میشم فهمید که جمله دوم رادیکال 3 هست و از اون طریق میشه جمله اول رو بدست آورد (اصلا مهم نیست برابر 4 میشه یا نه چون خود به خود تبدیل میشه و سوالی رو نمیدن که جوابش سخت باشه)
> *


واو! چ روش تمیزی! چ نبوغی! عجب هوشی.

----------


## Faith

حل شد دیر اومدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## A . H

15 - 540
ربع سوم مگه نیست ؟

----------


## amir.t34

> 15 - 540
> ربع سوم مگه نیست ؟


سلام.نه درسته دیگه 360 درجه کم کن از540 درجه .میمونه 180 درجه.حالا یه 15 درجه کم کنی .میفته ربع دوم

----------


## A . H

> سلام.نه درسته دیگه 360 درجه کم کن از540 درجه .میمونه 180 درجه.حالا یه 15 درجه کم کنی .میفته ربع دوم


اره از این دیدگاه درسته ولی مثلا بگی دو ضربدر 270 میشه 540 حالا 15 کم کنی میشه ربع دوم ! (  ولی مثل اینکه غلطه  )

----------


## A.H.M

> اره از این دیدگاه درسته ولی مثلا بگی دو ضربدر 270 میشه 540 حالا 15 کم کنی میشه ربع دوم ! (  ولی مثل اینکه غلطه  )


یه روش بهترش یاد گرفتن دایره مثلثاته 
ببین هر عددی که میدن مضرب 90 درجه یا یک ربعه
540 یعنی 6 ضربدر 90
حالا برای اینکه بدونی 6 کجاست به صفر و دو پی (مرز ربع یک و چهار) بعنوان مرجع عدد صفر بده و ربع به ربع بیا جلو اگه بشماری میبینی 6 افتاده به پی (مرز ربع 2 و 3) و حالا 15 تا هم کم کنی تو ربع دو هستی

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط A . H


اره از این دیدگاه درسته ولی مثلا بگی دو ضربدر 270 میشه 540 حالا 15 کم کنی میشه ربع دوم ! (  ولی مثل اینکه غلطه  )


ببین شما اشتباهت اینجاست که فکر میکنی دو تا 270تا بچرخی میفته سر مرز ربع سوم و چهارم ولی اینجوری نیست
270تای اول مرز ربع سوم و چهارم میفته 270تای بعدیمیفته مرز ربع دوم و سوم که 15تا کم کنی میشه ربع دوم_

----------


## Phenotype_2

@SBMU lover

----------


## fisae

سلام دوستان، من چند وقت پیش با این مسئله رو به رو شدم؛ البته خیلی مهم نیستا، ولی امروز یادش افتادم گفتم شاید کسی بتونه کمک کنه تو حلش...
tan1*tan2*tan3*...*tan45
برحسب درجه هستن...

----------


## sina_u

> سلام دوستان، من چند وقت پیش با این مسئله رو به رو شدم؛ البته خیلی مهم نیستا، ولی امروز یادش افتادم گفتم شاید کسی بتونه کمک کنه تو حلش...
> tan1*tan2*tan3*...*tan45
> برحسب درجه هستن...


این سوال انتهاش تا تانژانت 90 درجه بود یا همین 45 که نوشتین.
چون اگه 90 درجه باشه جواب میشه یک.

----------


## fisae

> این سوال انتهاش تا تانژانت 90 درجه بود یا همین 45 که نوشتین.
> چون اگه 90 درجه باشه جواب میشه یک.


نه دیگه، مشکل همینجاس، اونطوری اگه بود میشد تانژانت در کتانژانت و نهایتا میشد ۱ اما همینطور تا ۴۵ درجه‌است

----------


## Phenotype_2

> این سوال انتهاش تا تانژانت 90 درجه بود یا همین 45 که نوشتین.
> چون اگه 90 درجه باشه جواب میشه یک.


کی تانژانت 90 درجه تعریف شد؟!!! فک کنم منظورت 89ه... اگه تا 89 بره جواب مسله میشه 1. اگه تا 90 بره، عبارت تعریف نشده س.

----------


## fisae

> کی تانژانت 90 درجه تعریف شد؟!!! فک کنم منظورت 89ه... اگه تا 89 بره جواب مسله میشه 1. اگه تا 90 بره، عبارت تعریف نشده س.


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  نکته گیریی میکنی استاد... بله بله من هم اشتباه کردم

----------


## sina_u

> کی تانژانت 90 درجه تعریف شد؟!!! فک کنم منظورت 89ه... اگه تا 89 بره جواب مسله میشه 1. اگه تا 90 بره، عبارت تعریف نشده س.


منظورم از  تا تانژانت 90 درجه همون 1 تا 89 بود.
گیر  نده اشتباه عجله ای بود  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sina_u

> نه دیگه، مشکل همینجاس، اونطوری اگه بود میشد تانژانت در کتانژانت و نهایتا میشد ۱ اما همینطور تا ۴۵ درجه‌است


منبع سوال از کجاست؟

----------


## Fermat

فکر کنم صورت سوالو اشتباه نوشتین.چون تانژانت 1تا44درجه عددی بین صفر و یکه و وقتی اینا همه در هم ضرب بشن عبارت بسیار کوچک و نزدیک به صفره. حتی میشه گفت تقریبا برابره صفره.یعنی اگه بخوایین حاصلو بدست بیارین تقریبا یه عددی میشه که بعد ممیز ده ها صفر داره و بعد از کلی صفر به یه عدد غیر صفر میرسی :Yahoo (105):

----------

